# Angel of Death, by N,E,R,D



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

does anyone have any ideas what genes this has?http://www.exoticsbynature.com/tinley07/nerd23.jpg


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow stunning-I'm betting theres a fair few genes in there-sure I've seen something somewhere but can't find it now!


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

N.E.R.D will only tell you what genes it has when you buy the snake , beautiful python anyway...!:2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm not so keen on the look of it compared to most other royal morphs.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

with the price tag i would say that the genes are really high end ones


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pastel, Yb, granite, +...


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Angel of death?
wtf lol...
Looks a bit super pastel-ish, paler, with a shattered pattern.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Super Pastel Inferno?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Super Pastel Inferno?


think granite is in there, to smash the pattern up...


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Got to be some hidden genes in there!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Its nerds hidden genes in there.. no morphs anyone else has...


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably another $15,000 snake! lol


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Humm thats a funny looking one! Whats with the name? Angel of death... haha!


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

They were maybe trying to be imaginitive?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Jade01 said:


> Humm thats a funny looking one! Whats with the name? Angel of death... haha!


its because if you buy one, your bank balance dies a horrible death!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

eeji said:


> its because if you buy one, your bank balance dies a horrible death!


and if you buy the snake and it dies u will die also :lol2:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

kingball said:


> and if you buy the snake and it dies u will die also :lol2:


Deffinatley!!! :lol2:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Or just be incredibly p****d off!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I never did get the point of the hidden genes..
surely if you just say what they are, you have more chance of selling?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> I never did get the point of the hidden genes..
> surely if you just say what they are, you have more chance of selling?


 
but if they told people what the hidden genes are every0ne would be producing them then prices of the hidden gene stuff would fall cos there would be loads around but with only telling the people that buy they stay rare


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

thats what i was going to say!


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

lawrencet1988 said:


> thats what i was going to say!


 
too slow :lol2:


----------

